# Old School...



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2021)

entertaining....


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks to be a tad salty for me....


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like the whole clan is involved !


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

Damn that brought me back to my Sicilian Gramp's/ Pappa's basement which was huge. It had a full kitchen and three picnic tables end to end. The whole family and neighbors would gather there for Sunday dinners which started around noon right after church and last until 9-10:00 PM every single Sunday they were awesome, and I miss them more than ever with all of this covid crap going on.
Gramp's made sausage and cured meats in bulk and everyone would help out, so they would get their share. Like a typical Dego/which isn't a derogatory term in my family there were very few recipes everything was made by taste, texture and smell even his bread and baked goods. The part that really made me laugh out loud on the video was how they were all arguing and smack talking each other, it's a Dego thing I guess.

Dan


----------



## Millberry (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow Dan, what precious memories you have. That is great.


----------



## imhungrymk (Jan 5, 2021)

I enjoyed this thank you for posting it.


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

Millberry said:


> Wow Dan, what precious memories you have. That is great.


Unfortunately the obsession with good food that I got from the Sicilian side of my family finally caught up too me.  I was always in great shape until I hit 40 yrs old and hurt my back. I had to have surgeries and spinal fusions, so I became less active. No more dirtbikes, snow and or water skiing, scuba and free diving, flat bottom V drive speed boats, four wheeling or skydiving. I'm now over weight because of mobility issues and my obsession with loose women, good food, good beer and great bourbon.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Looks to be a tad salty for me....



Makes you drink more of the wine.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> Damn that brought me back to my Sicilian Gramp's/ Pappa's basement which was huge. It had a full kitchen and three picnic tables end to end. The whole family and neighbors would gather there for Sunday dinners which started around noon right after church and last until 9-10:00 PM every single Sunday they were awesome, and I miss them more than ever with all of this covid crap going on.
> Gramp's made sausage and cured meats in bulk and everyone would help out, so they would get their share. Like a typical Dego/which isn't a derogatory term in my family there were very few recipes everything was made by taste, texture and smell even his bread and baked goods. The part that really made me laugh out loud on the video was how they were all arguing and smack talking each other, it's a Dego thing I guess.
> 
> Dan



Yup that is how it was my aunts family they couldn't agree on anything.     

Warren


----------



## Millberry (Jan 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> Unfortunately the obsession with good food that I got from the Sicilian side of my family finally caught up too me.  I was always in great shape until I hit 40 yrs old and hurt my back. I had to have surgeries and spinal fusions, so I became less active. No more dirtbikes, snow and or water skiing, scuba and free diving, flat bottom V drive speed boats, four wheeling or skydiving. I'm now over weight because of mobility issues and my obsession with loose women, good food, good beer and great bourbon.


Geez....sounds like you did it all.......I've fallen apart too.. Got a motorhome and just go camping a lot. (between 2 physical therapies for new shoulder and bad knee....) Bless you!


----------



## kit s (Jan 5, 2021)

Measure like my Great gram and my Gram ma...works for them, but hard to duplicate, cause of hand size differences...when my dad and uncles made sausage etc. there would be quite  bit of libations evolved.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2021)

They have been making that for years. You would think the Kids would have bought Dad a proper Stuffer by now! Brings back some great childhood memories for me as well.
Old School! NONA dont need no Scale with .01 resolution to weigh out ingredients!  She don't need no Stinking Curing Cabinet with Humidifier, Dehumidifier, Humidity Controller,  Heater, Fans, Weights before and after, and all that stuff!!! Just Hang it in the Basement and every couple of weeks Nona will check it by feel. Heck anybody see them put Cure #2? Probably the reason it was so Salt Heavy!...JJ


----------



## Millberry (Jan 5, 2021)

I still have my Grandmas light roll recipe she wrote down for me.. "Put in a warm oven around 5 and they'll be ready for supper" (What temperature for oven? Cook how long?       I also ask her "Why do you say have 4 cups of flour, but only use 3 cups? What's the other cup for?  Answer: "In case you need it


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 5, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I still have my Grandmas light roll recipe she wrote down for me.. "Put in a warm oven around 5 and they'll be ready for supper" (What temperature for oven? Cook how long?       I also ask her "Why do you say have 4 cups of flour, but only use 3 cups? What's the other cup for?  Answer: "In case you need it


HA! I'll try to answer for her....the flour will absorb moisture from the air as it sits in storage. so it depends on how wet or dry the flour is as to how much you actually need. So she was correct....she was probably going by how the dough looks. Little wet, add more flour....


----------

